# I am in LOVE!



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: OK... I just could not wait another 2-3 months to show I am in LOVE!! and announce my next show hopeful.. she had better behave and not act like her momma in show training (be too stubborn! :blink and learn to be show girl and become my next champion... it's fun you get to travel, stay in hotels, meet other cuties and get your picture taken.. what girl would turn that down? Of course this is kind of early to declare show quality but got a big YEAH from my kennel club president's evaluation at 8 weeks old for structure. Just could not resist posting her picture and hope to be posting pictures in a year of her show career! Her nose is very black but the white is hairs hanging down..Now to think of a good name.. I have not even posted Miss Nellie's finishing pictures yet.. and I am posting this. :blush:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh she is DARLING!! Love her cute little face!!! can't wait to see how she turns out for you!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my!!! She is beautiful!!! I can certainly feel your excitement, with good reason!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jeanne -- she is beautiful. I've liked her from the beginning. This is the one from Paula isn't it?

I owe you so many email responses. Been swamped at work. Will be in touch this weekend. Hugs


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm in love, too!!! She is gorgeous!!!:wub::wub: Do keep us updated..:wub: Wish I could kiss that little tummy:wub:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

So gorgeous! I'm in love too!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I can see why your in love, she is a little baby doll, just look at that beautiful little face! :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a beautiful little girl!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

She is just darling! :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh my, my, my, she is stunning:wub:. She looks like a little show stopper already.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh she is ADORABLE, Jeanne!!! Best of luck with her!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

She really is gorgeous....good luck. Can't wait to see more pics of her.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh she's soooooooo beautiful! But I think she is pet quality and needs to come live with me, LOL! Seriously, though, she is gorgeous and I'm definitely in love too! Good luck with her!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

She looks like a stunner already! :wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Beautiful!! Best of luck with her.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Oh she is DARLING!! Love her cute little face!!! can't wait to see how she turns out for you!


 Stacy YES cute face but as you know there has to be so much more than that cute face... and I am so hoping she cooperates and develops some show attitude.. right now she is "aloof" and her littermate brothers are the wow outgoing boys! 



Furbabies mom said:


> Oh my!!! She is beautiful!!! I can certainly feel your excitement, with good reason!!


 Deborah YES I am excited but since she has this attitude her momma had I know I have to really work with her to make sure she likes to show. So amazing that temperment can sometimes be passed on! 



Lacie's Mom said:


> Jeanne -- she is beautiful. I've liked her from the beginning. This is the one from Paula isn't it?
> Lynn Thank you. I am so excited...her head , her pigment and her front are just amazing... coat I will have to wait some more to see. She is Glory's girl and Paula's girl is very cute too but so small.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm in love just from looking at that beautiful little face.:wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

OMG How cute is she!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Good Luck Jeanne!!! She's gorgeous!! And I hope she turns out to be everything (and more) that you wanted!!!!!!!! :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub: That's all I have to say!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is an absolute beauty Jeanne. :wub: :wub: :aktion033::aktion033: I really hope she turns out to show really well for you. If it were Penny she would be telling everyone off. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm in love with the girl I'm talking about. I'm in love with the girl I can't live without...

Oh Jeanne, such a beautiful baby!!
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

She is a gorgous little girl. I hope she does well for you.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Jeanne, I'm so happy for you! Your pups are always gorgeous, but this little girl made my heart go pitter patter! :wub: It wll be fun to watch her grow.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Jeanne - I'm so excited.:chili::chili: No wonder you couldn't keep her under wraps -- though I'd like to wrap my arms around her. She looks gorgeous and I hope that as she gets a taste of the ring she'll strut her stuff for you. :wub::wub: Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Awwww! I'm in love with her too :wub2: just look at that face!!! I hope she is everything you want and more  Good luck!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

> Jackie It could happen... but I am so in love with her... that she could end up MY pet! I have her grandma Ch. Joy who I call my "girlfriend" and Ch. Joy, Glory and miss "no name yet" all do the same silly thing.. when you hug and rub them they groan and moan so how could I let her go?


Well, shoot, if you already have two-- that means I should get this one! LOL!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

She's absolutely beautiful Jeanne! What a sweatheart : )


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jeanne, oh my gosh what a precious little girl:wub: she's beautiful for sure. I am so happy for you, she looks like a :good post - perfect maybe you should name her BLESSING, jus sayin lol


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:blush: Thank you all for your comments.. only time will tell if she develops into a show girl.. My first Champion Joy..is grandma and I hope to always have something related to Joy! Of course I will post more pictures as she matures and by then she will have a name... Thanks Paula for your suggestion.. "Blessing" She will have to respond and BE a blessing and choose to not be stubborn..:blush:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow! She's adorable! What a great little face. Good luck with her. I look forward to seeing a lot more pictures and I definitely look forward to seeing pictures of her in the ring.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

She's beautiful! Good luck Jeanne.


----------

